# Phrag Yelva Myhre 'Oxblood' AM/AOS



## mccallen (Nov 29, 2018)

I love the deep red color on this one and it has some size from kovachii
It was awarded this month in San Francisco. This is the first flowering of this plant and now its on its second flower of the inflorescence.

Flower






Plant


----------



## abax (Nov 29, 2018)

Wonderful, velvety color and really nice shape. I need to remember this
cross. Do you mind revealing your source?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 29, 2018)

I got mine (seedling) from Woodstream Orchids:

Yelva Myhre (Rosalie Dixler x kovachii) – Expect incredible color expected. 5 available 2.5” pots 4” LS
Seedlings $35

https://www.woodstreamorchids.com/WSO Phrag List Summer 2018.pdf


----------



## mccallen (Nov 30, 2018)

abax said:


> Wonderful, velvety color and really nice shape. I need to remember this
> cross. Do you mind revealing your source?



Thank you!
This one came from Ecuagenera some time ago. I bought another at that same time, but it has not bloomed yet. I'm excited to see what it's like.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 30, 2018)

I registered this one in 2014 named after my daughter. Its a cross made by Alfredo Manrique. This is the first time I have seen other plants than my own so thank you . Your flower seem typical, mine always give an extended flowering with up to 7 flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2018)

lovely colour


----------



## mccallen (Nov 30, 2018)

Bjorn said:


> I registered this one in 2014 named after my daughter. Its a cross made by Alfredo Manrique. This is the first time I have seen other plants than my own so thank you . Your flower seem typical, mine always give an extended flowering with up to 7 flowers.



Well done on the cross, I love it, and hopefully as the plant continues to grow I’ll enjoy more flowers too, just two this time


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2018)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2018)

Gorgeous hybrid. Must try to find one... I remember the beautiful plant of Bjorn. Looks like a very cross.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 30, 2018)

the cross from Ecuagenera produced incredible outcome...so they reised a lot the price of the cross to a high price....150$ and selling only already flowered plants


----------



## blondie (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow I really like this great shape and great colour.


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 3, 2018)

valenzino said:


> the cross from Ecuagenera produced incredible outcome...so they reised a lot the price of the cross to a high price....150$ and selling only already flowered plants



Interesting news Alex I’ll tell my daughter that she is highly prized:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2018)

There are many of them around, get a seedling from Manrique.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2018)

Congrats! That pouch is killer.


----------



## troy (Dec 5, 2018)

I really like it!! Congrats!!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 6, 2018)

That's a real eye catcher!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 6, 2018)

Great color saturation! I really love Ecuagenera but don't buy phrags from them.


----------



## Dandrobium (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow, what a great cross! Lovely plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice red, for sure!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 16, 2018)

mccallen said:


> I love the deep red color on this one and it has some size from kovachii
> It was awarded this month in San Francisco. This is the first flowering of this plant and now its on its second flower of the inflorescence.
> 
> Flower
> ...


What a beautiful flower. I like a lot the pouch form and color. Congrats.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Dec 20, 2018)

Excellent!


----------

